# Linking two houses together



## alex123 (25 Sep 2013)

Hi,
I have a planning permission for building a semi-detached house beside my detached one. 
I would like to build it and living in the two houses joined (by opening two an internal wall).
I do not want to convert the two houses into one as I may sell the two down the line.
Do I need planning permission for opening the link?Is it a non "material" change?
Do you see problems with planning authority, insurance, fire reg., legal, etc.?
Many thanks!


----------



## threebedsemi (26 Sep 2013)

Some info on this earlier thread which may be of help:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=135398


www.studioplustwo.com


----------

